# Very shy timid dog, please help ):



## mellowstar (Mar 11, 2007)

I just adopted a little mutt from a hoarding situation. He is about 9 months old and was one out of 45 dogs living outside in a mans backyard. He is extremely shy, timid and fearful. He's not aggressive at all. I bought him a plastic crate that he can use as his safe den place, and he really likes being in there. One problem, he will not come out under any circumstance, so he ended up peeing on himself in the crate. I didn't want to pull him out because I wanted him to feel like the crate is his safe zone where he can relax.. but I'm not sure what to do now that I know he would rather pee on himself then come out.

Right now he is curled up in a ball on our couch (hes been there for 3 hours and hasn't moved) while we are washing his bed.. I'm kinda wondering if I should allow him to go back in there? Or just keep him on the couch where I can easily pick him up to take him outside.. suggestions?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Maybe have him on a drag leash (while you are around) so you can use the leash without looming over him when necessary to get himout of the crate (or if it's a airline style crate, have only the bottom half for him). Don't put any bedding in it at this point as he does not know how to hold his bladder...he's always been able to just 'go'. He needs to be treated like an 8 week old puppy for housetraining etc until he learns to hold his bladder and bowels. It will take time, patience and a lot of cleanups. 

Put his food just outside the crate and then leave the room so if he's hungry he can come out and eat. This will take time and yes, he's likely to have accidents..make sure that for the first little while you interact with him as little as possible..he needs to be able to scope you out and his new home out. He's likely extremely undersocialized with people and has had little or no "inside" time so it's all new and scary.

You can also check out the fearful dog threads here on DF, the "new rescue dog' sticky along with the puppy training stickies and there are many good books that deal with fear. "Help for my Fearful Dog" by Nicole Wilde, "Scaredy Dog" by Ali Brown are two good ones. 

Thank you for rescuing this guy, once you get to the part where he learns to trust you you will find the work ALL worthwhile.


----------

